# Thermometer



## daveHQ (8/6/13)

Does anyone know anywhere ln town l can get a GOOD thermometer from? l used a old candy thermometer yesterday. but I'm worried about it's accuracy.

lt also only measures ln 5 deg instruments so lt'd be nice to get something with finer readings to


----------



## DU99 (8/6/13)

you talking about ballarat or melbourne..


----------



## daveHQ (8/6/13)

DU99 said:


> you talking about ballarat or melbourne..


l was hoping to get 1 local (Ballarat)

mostly so lt didn't get damaged ln the post

What do most people use. I'm not sure what to get to be totally honest?

Thans for the tip DU99 lf l can't find anything local I'll give them a try!


----------



## QldKev (8/6/13)

Ebay has an alcohol filled brew ones pretty cheap. All my stc and pids are calibrated against it.


----------



## billygoat (8/6/13)

Dave,
Try Wiltronics in Ring Road.


----------



## DU99 (9/6/13)

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/Y5118/digital-thermometer-probe.


----------



## daveHQ (11/6/13)

I picked up a digital thermometer today from wiltronics, I'll use it as well as my candy thermometer and hopefully I get the same readings


----------



## JDW81 (11/6/13)

If you're worried about the digital, spend $15 on a good alcohol one and you'll be confident within about .5 of a degree.


----------

